# Conte rifiuta la bozza UE per il Coronavirus



## fabri47 (26 Marzo 2020)

*Giuseppe Conte* dice *no *alla *bozza UE* per aiutare l'Italia nell'emergenza del *Coronavirus*, nonostante la rimozione dei riferimenti al MES. Tra le cose previste, al suo interno, dei metodi di finanziamento simili ai prestiti alla Grecia durante la loro crisi iniziata nel 2009.

Ma ciò non ha soddisfatto il premier che chiede "_strumenti di finanziamento innovativi_" e, perciò, ha dato 10 giorni all'UE per "_battere un colpo_". Il ministro degli esteri Luigi Di Maio, intervistato pochi minuti fa dal TG1, ha appoggiato in pieno la scelta di Conte.

*Repubblica: Al vertice UE dopo sei ore è stato raggiunto un accordo di compromesso. Bocciata la linea dei falchi tedeschi, il vertice si è concluso stabilendo che per definire le misure serve più tempo.
Il documento prevede che la presidente della Commissione, Ursula von der Leyen e il presidente del Consiglio europeo, Charles Michel, presentino proposte di lungo periodo da concordare con le altre istituzioni.*​




*​*


----------



## fabri47 (26 Marzo 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Giuseppe Conte* dice *no *alla *bozza UE* per aiutare l'Italia nell'emergenza del *Coronavirus*, nonostante la rimozione dei riferimenti al MES. Tra le cose previste, al suo interno, dei metodi di finanziamento simili ai prestiti alla Grecia durante la loro crisi iniziata nel 2009.
> 
> Ma ciò non ha soddisfatto il premier che chiede "_strumenti di finanziamento innovativi_" e, perciò, ha dato 10 giorni all'UE per "_battere un colpo_". Il ministro degli esteri Luigi Di Maio, intervistato pochi minuti fa dal TG1, ha appoggiato in pieno la scelta di Conte.


.


----------



## cris (26 Marzo 2020)

Questa Europa fa schifo, i soliti maledetti tedeschi fanno il buono ed il cattivo tempo...


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Marzo 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Giuseppe Conte* dice *no *alla *bozza UE* per aiutare l'Italia nell'emergenza del *Coronavirus*, nonostante la rimozione dei riferimenti al MES. Tra le cose previste, al suo interno, dei metodi di finanziamento simili ai prestiti alla Grecia durante la loro crisi iniziata nel 2009.
> 
> Ma ciò non ha soddisfatto il premier che chiede "_strumenti di finanziamento innovativi_" e, perciò, ha dato 10 giorni all'UE per "_battere un colpo_". Il ministro degli esteri Luigi Di Maio, intervistato pochi minuti fa dal TG1, ha appoggiato in pieno la scelta di Conte.



Sarebbe la prima cosa sensata del gruppo di assassini al governo


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Marzo 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Giuseppe Conte* dice *no *alla *bozza UE* per aiutare l'Italia nell'emergenza del *Coronavirus*, nonostante la rimozione dei riferimenti al MES. Tra le cose previste, al suo interno, dei metodi di finanziamento simili ai prestiti alla Grecia durante la loro crisi iniziata nel 2009.
> 
> Ma ciò non ha soddisfatto il premier che chiede "_strumenti di finanziamento innovativi_" e, perciò, ha dato 10 giorni all'UE per "_battere un colpo_". Il ministro degli esteri Luigi Di Maio, intervistato pochi minuti fa dal TG1, ha appoggiato in pieno la scelta di Conte.



Per far schifo ad un governo europeista doveva essere proprio una vergogna. Questa europa non serve a nulla, si è rivelata inutile ed anzi deleteria nel momento del bisogno, voglio ricordare che l'UE venne creata proprio per sostenere i paesi membri in momenti di grave crisi come quella che viviamo oggi, eppure mi pare che questa unione si sia trasformata semplicemente in un'enorme banca che emette prestiti non a soggetti privati ma a degli stati.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Marzo 2020)

Forse il premier che sembra rubato dal cast del Paradiso delle Signore un minimo di dignità ce l'ha(?), sempre se confrontato con i suoi predecessori sinistroidi che si chinavano a 90° senza dire "ah"...Mah, vediamo come andrà a finire.


----------



## markjordan (26 Marzo 2020)

via via
basta elemosina

lira svalutazione e partnership con cina e russia


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Marzo 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Giuseppe Conte* dice *no *alla *bozza UE* per aiutare l'Italia nell'emergenza del *Coronavirus*, nonostante la rimozione dei riferimenti al MES. Tra le cose previste, al suo interno, dei metodi di finanziamento simili ai prestiti alla Grecia durante la loro crisi iniziata nel 2009.
> 
> Ma ciò non ha soddisfatto il premier che chiede "_strumenti di finanziamento innovativi_" e, perciò, ha dato 10 giorni all'UE per "_battere un colpo_". Il ministro degli esteri Luigi Di Maio, intervistato pochi minuti fa dal TG1, ha appoggiato in pieno la scelta di Conte.



Ha fatto bene, le mancette che le tenessero per altri. Maledetti.


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Marzo 2020)

cris ha scritto:


> Questa Europa fa schifo, i soliti maledetti tedeschi fanno il buono ed il cattivo tempo...



Maledetti sono la nostra rovina.


----------



## smallball (26 Marzo 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Giuseppe Conte* dice *no *alla *bozza UE* per aiutare l'Italia nell'emergenza del *Coronavirus*, nonostante la rimozione dei riferimenti al MES. Tra le cose previste, al suo interno, dei metodi di finanziamento simili ai prestiti alla Grecia durante la loro crisi iniziata nel 2009.
> 
> Ma ciò non ha soddisfatto il premier che chiede "_strumenti di finanziamento innovativi_" e, perciò, ha dato 10 giorni all'UE per "_battere un colpo_". Il ministro degli esteri Luigi Di Maio, intervistato pochi minuti fa dal TG1, ha appoggiato in pieno la scelta di Conte.



Decisione sacrosanta


----------



## fabri47 (26 Marzo 2020)

Chissà cosa ne penserà il PD...


----------



## hakaishin (26 Marzo 2020)

Basta UE basta basta basta
Basta Germania 
Basta Francia
Che schifo 
L’UE è il più grande fallimento del secolo


----------



## Raryof (26 Marzo 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Basta UE basta basta basta
> Basta Germania
> Basta Francia
> Che schifo
> L’UE è il più grande fallimento del secolo



Dobbiamo uscirne quanto prima, una volta usciti cadrà tutto il castello di carte.


----------



## hakaishin (26 Marzo 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo uscirne quanto prima, una volta usciti cadrà tutto il castello di carte.



Il problema è che usciremo devastati da sta crisi, come reggeremmo un’uscita dalla confederazione tedesca?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Marzo 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Basta UE basta basta basta
> Basta Germania
> Basta Francia
> Che schifo
> L’UE è il più grande fallimento del secolo



Non sono mai stato così tanto concorde con un gobbo in vita mia.



Raryof ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo uscirne quanto prima, una volta usciti cadrà tutto il castello di carte.



Perfetto. Uscire da questo sistema germanocentrico è imperativo.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (26 Marzo 2020)

Incredibile, per rifiutare vuol dire che era vera e propria elemosina


----------



## Atletico Maniero (26 Marzo 2020)

Vuoi vedere che la vittima più illustre del coronavirus sarà l'Unione Europea?


----------



## Mille e una notte (26 Marzo 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Giuseppe Conte* dice *no *alla *bozza UE* per aiutare l'Italia nell'emergenza del *Coronavirus*, nonostante la rimozione dei riferimenti al MES. Tra le cose previste, al suo interno, dei metodi di finanziamento simili ai prestiti alla Grecia durante la loro crisi iniziata nel 2009.
> 
> Ma ciò non ha soddisfatto il premier che chiede "_strumenti di finanziamento innovativi_" e, perciò, ha dato 10 giorni all'UE per "_battere un colpo_". Il ministro degli esteri Luigi Di Maio, intervistato pochi minuti fa dal TG1, ha appoggiato in pieno la scelta di Conte.


Bene! 
Mica male per un "venduto assassino servo dei poteri forti etc etc"
Di Maio conferma in toto questa linea, e quindi il 5 stelle. 
Chiaramente non si più sapere cosa penseranno piddi e shish. 
Tenessero questa linea fino in fondo gente come Parag0ne e M3ssora dovrebbe sparire dalla terra. Oltre ovviamente i cialtroni Feltro e compagnia (che dovrebbero sparire a prescindere). 
Forse che Conte, anziché sparare titoloni a caso per attirare consensi, cerca la diplomazia e il dialogo concreto per arrivare possibilmente a degli accordi REALI, favorevoli al paese che governa? Chissà, ipotesi future se ne possono fare tante, ma intanto un fatto è successo.


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Marzo 2020)

Sono davvero stupito, quasi senza parole, per una volta appoggio Conte. Per far rifiutare lui vuol dire che dovevano essere condizioni da quarto mondo quelle offerte dalla Mer.del... Bene così, quanno ce vò ce vò... Bravo Conte


----------



## Raryof (26 Marzo 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Il problema è che usciremo devastati da sta crisi, come reggeremmo un’uscita dalla confederazione tedesca?



E' una roba lunga, lunghissima, ma ad oggi se ci fosse un referendum per uscire dall'Europa il 99% dei giovani sarebbe assolutamente favorevole e in generale un buon 70% di italiani, se conti i social e vazzi cari ci sarebbe sempre più consenso istantaneo, ecco perché alla Germania conviene tenere buona l'Italia proprio ora che l'UE si dimostra una schifezza unica meno credibile di Giochi senza frontiere.Forse se ne accorgeranno anche in Spagna ma la Spagna non è l'Italia, non è fondamentale per l'Ue.


----------



## hakaishin (26 Marzo 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Non sono mai stato così tanto concorde con un gobbo in vita mia.
> 
> 
> 
> Perfetto. Uscire da questo sistema germanocentrico è imperativo.



Togliendo la gobbitudine non sono poi tanto male


----------



## danjr (26 Marzo 2020)

markjordan ha scritto:


> via via
> basta elemosina
> 
> lira svalutazione e partnership con cina e russia



Amen


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Marzo 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Togliendo la gobbitudine non sono poi tanto male



Na brava persona cazo! Cit. Malesani


----------



## gabri65 (26 Marzo 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Giuseppe Conte* dice *no *alla *bozza UE* per aiutare l'Italia nell'emergenza del *Coronavirus*, nonostante la rimozione dei riferimenti al MES. Tra le cose previste, al suo interno, dei metodi di finanziamento simili ai prestiti alla Grecia durante la loro crisi iniziata nel 2009.
> 
> Ma ciò non ha soddisfatto il premier che chiede "_strumenti di finanziamento innovativi_" e, perciò, ha dato 10 giorni all'UE per "_battere un colpo_". Il ministro degli esteri Luigi Di Maio, intervistato pochi minuti fa dal TG1, ha appoggiato in pieno la scelta di Conte.



Clamoroso al Cibali, che si siano drogati? Per una volta sentito un discorso sensato di Giggino.

Ma adesso bisogna vedere se è un episodio costruito ad arte o un vero cambio di rotta. Ci vuole ben altro.

Una parziale conferma la avremo dal rumore dello spappolamento di fegati sentiti più in là, versante SX. Ma non mi fido.


----------



## danjr (26 Marzo 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Chissà cosa ne penserà il PD...



al momento sono ancora intenti ad attaccare salvini, quando se ne accorgeranno andranno in cortocircuito


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Marzo 2020)

danjr ha scritto:


> al momento sono ancora intenti ad attaccare salvini, quando se ne accorgeranno andranno in cortocircuito



Ha stato Salviniiiii!!!1111!1111 Ah no.... Giuseppi ma cosa fai!1!!!111


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Marzo 2020)

Aspettare la fine e i fatti, non le parole e i proclami...

CulonaVirus è un nemico ben più potente di CoronaVirus.


----------



## varvez (26 Marzo 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> è un episodio costruito ad arte.



this


----------



## gabri65 (26 Marzo 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Togliendo la gobbitudine non sono poi tanto male



Sei come Del Piero.

Giochi per la juve ma sei un milanista dentro.

Chissà, forse un giorno farai lo step mentale decisivo. D'altra parte, ci sarà un motivo se stai qui dentro. Troverai tanti fratelli ad abbracciarti.


----------



## hakaishin (26 Marzo 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> E' una roba lunga, lunghissima, ma ad oggi se ci fosse un referendum per uscire dall'Europa il 99% dei giovani sarebbe assolutamente favorevole e in generale un buon 70% di italiani, se conti i social e vazzi cari ci sarebbe sempre più consenso istantaneo, ecco perché alla Germania conviene tenere buona l'Italia proprio ora che l'UE si dimostra una schifezza unica meno credibile di Giochi senza frontiere.Forse se ne accorgeranno anche in Spagna ma la Spagna non è l'Italia, non è fondamentale per l'Ue.


Noi siamo il loro granaio e il loro parco giochi, figurati se ci mollano..
Ma proprio l’Ue come istituzione è un fallimento: una pseudo anacronistica Unione economica che si crede una federazione. Ma non puoi sovradeterminare decine di nazioni con culture, istituzioni, storia, economia diverse. Non è proprio possibile. È un progetto utopistico e ormai fallito. Dovrebbe esserci cooperazione e aiuti reciproci. Ma quando? Dove? È solo una unione di pretese, richieste, obblighi. Tra l’altro un’unione non paritaria dove uno stato la fa da padrone su tutti, la Germania. Infatti è il ritorno della confederazione Germanica altro che Unione Europea


----------



## hakaishin (26 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Na brava persona cazo! Cit. Malesani



È una jiungla qui cazo


----------



## hakaishin (26 Marzo 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sei come Del Piero.
> 
> Giochi per la juve ma sei un milanista dentro.
> 
> Chissà, forse un giorno farai lo step mentale decisivo. D'altra parte, ci sarà un motivo se stai qui dentro. Troverai tanti fratelli ad abbracciarti.


 No Gabri 
La fede non si cambia, ma è innegabile che qui ci siano molte persone affini a me caratterialmente e ti posso dire che è uno dei migliori forum in cui io sia mai stato, perché si parla di tutto con persone che possono parlare di tutto. Il calcio poi passa in secondo piano


----------



## gabri65 (26 Marzo 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> No Gabri
> La fede non si cambia, ma è innegabile che qui ci siano molte persone affini a me caratterialmente e ti posso dire che è uno dei migliori forum in cui io sia mai stato, perché si parla di tutto con persone che possono parlare di tutto. Il calcio poi passa in secondo piano



Ci ho provato con la provocazione, ma lo sapevo già che avresti risposto così.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Marzo 2020)

ItalExit e lira quanto prima per favore, l’UE con la sua moneta senza storia e cultura è una pagliacciata.


----------



## hakaishin (26 Marzo 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ci ho provato con la provocazione, ma lo sapevo già che avresti risposto così.



Mi è piaciuta la provocazione, di classe 
Diciamo che sono coerente!


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Marzo 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Aspettare la fine e i fatti, non le parole e i proclami...
> 
> CulonaVirus è un nemico ben più potente di CoronaVirus.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (26 Marzo 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Giuseppe Conte* dice *no *alla *bozza UE* per aiutare l'Italia nell'emergenza del *Coronavirus*, nonostante la rimozione dei riferimenti al MES. Tra le cose previste, al suo interno, dei metodi di finanziamento simili ai prestiti alla Grecia durante la loro crisi iniziata nel 2009.
> 
> Ma ciò non ha soddisfatto il premier che chiede "_strumenti di finanziamento innovativi_" e, perciò, ha dato 10 giorni all'UE per "_battere un colpo_". Il ministro degli esteri Luigi Di Maio, intervistato pochi minuti fa dal TG1, ha appoggiato in pieno la scelta di Conte.



Ma che andassero a quel paese tutti , austriaci e tedeschi in primis.. , la loro finta elemosina se la infilassero dove più gli garba


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Marzo 2020)

Raga andate a sentire ogni economista italiano sulla questione Italexit. 

Oggi uscire ( non succederà mai) sarebbe la nostra condanna definitiva anzi, oggi far parte dell europa ci serve per chiedere finalmente il conto alla Germania e Francia che ci hanno appoggiato le palle in faccia per decenni. 

Ora è il momento di chiedere i soldi all Europa e non uscire. Rimanere oggi da soli con la super crisi che sta arrivando sarebbe devastante. 

Fuori dall europa ? Si, ma non ora. Adesso dobbiamo ( e pare che Conte lo voglia ) ciucciare indietro ogni soldo alla culona e ai mangirane.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Marzo 2020)

Gentiloni e Sassoli, i nostri angeli custodi in UE, cosa rispondono?


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Marzo 2020)

*Secondo TGCOM è stato trovato l'accordo con l'UE.* 


Ho paura...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Secondo TGCOM è stato trovato l'accordo con l'UE.*
> 
> 
> Ho paura...



Che velocità...


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Marzo 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Che velocità...



Adesso hanno tolto tutto, boh non ci capisce niente nessuno.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Marzo 2020)

*TGCOM - Accordo UE: due settimane per nuove proposte anticrisi.*


----------



## gabri65 (26 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Secondo TGCOM è stato trovato l'accordo con l'UE.*
> 
> 
> Ho paura...



Ah, beh, allora tutto si spiega, l'audio dei canali di informazione è stato hackerato, i nostri prodi guerrieri hanno detto tutt'altro.


----------



## Raryof (26 Marzo 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *TGCOM - Accordo UE: due settimane per nuove proposte anticrisi.*



E' ora di parlare alla nazione, le bimbe di Conte poi vanno a letto..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Marzo 2020)

*Repubblica: Al vertice UE dopo sei ore è stato raggiunto un accordo di compromesso. Bocciata la linea dei falchi tedeschi, il vertice si è concluso stabilendo che per definire le misure serve più tempo.
Il documento prevede che la presidente della Commissione, Ursula von der Leyen e il presidente del Consiglio europeo, Charles Michel, presentino proposte di lungo periodo da concordare con le altre istituzioni. *


----------



## admin (26 Marzo 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Giuseppe Conte* dice *no *alla *bozza UE* per aiutare l'Italia nell'emergenza del *Coronavirus*, nonostante la rimozione dei riferimenti al MES. Tra le cose previste, al suo interno, dei metodi di finanziamento simili ai prestiti alla Grecia durante la loro crisi iniziata nel 2009.
> 
> Ma ciò non ha soddisfatto il premier che chiede "_strumenti di finanziamento innovativi_" e, perciò, ha dato 10 giorni all'UE per "_battere un colpo_". Il ministro degli esteri Luigi Di Maio, intervistato pochi minuti fa dal TG1, ha appoggiato in pieno la scelta di Conte.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (26 Marzo 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: Al vertice UE dopo sei ore è stato raggiunto un accordo di compromesso. Bocciata la linea dei falchi tedeschi, il vertice si è concluso stabilendo che per definire le misure serve più tempo.
> Il documento prevede che la presidente della Commissione, Ursula von der Leyen e il presidente del Consiglio europeo, Charles Michel, presentino proposte di lungo periodo da concordare con le altre istituzioni. *



Massi fate pure con calma... non c'è fretta.

Maledetti


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Marzo 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: Al vertice UE dopo sei ore è stato raggiunto un accordo di compromesso. Bocciata la linea dei falchi tedeschi, il vertice si è concluso stabilendo che per definire le misure serve più tempo.
> Il documento prevede che la presidente della Commissione, Ursula von der Leyen e il presidente del Consiglio europeo, Charles Michel, presentino proposte di lungo periodo da concordare con le altre istituzioni. *



Comodi, tanto la gente sta gia' iniziando a morire di fame, che fretta c'è.


----------



## enigmistic02 (26 Marzo 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Giuseppe Conte* dice *no *alla *bozza UE* per aiutare l'Italia nell'emergenza del *Coronavirus*, nonostante la rimozione dei riferimenti al MES. Tra le cose previste, al suo interno, dei metodi di finanziamento simili ai prestiti alla Grecia durante la loro crisi iniziata nel 2009.
> 
> Ma ciò non ha soddisfatto il premier che chiede "_strumenti di finanziamento innovativi_" e, perciò, ha dato 10 giorni all'UE per "_battere un colpo_". Il ministro degli esteri Luigi Di Maio, intervistato pochi minuti fa dal TG1, ha appoggiato in pieno la scelta di Conte.
> 
> ...



Da dei rotti in c. come Conte & C. non mi aspetto nulla. Passa la mancia, passa tutto. Non avremo nulla di serio dall'UE, salvo a parole, cohones chi ci crede. Bisogna uscire, ha fatto bene l'Inghilterra, che con tutti i limiti che ha, di certo non gli manca orgoglio, dignità e palle.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Marzo 2020)

tranquilli, tra dfue settimane quando anche Germania e paesi nordici saranno nella M, sarà pronto il nuovo Piano Marshall


----------



## Beppe85 (27 Marzo 2020)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Da dei rotti in c. come Conte & C. non mi aspetto nulla. Passa la mancia, passa tutto. Non avremo nulla di serio dall'UE, salvo a parole, cohones chi ci crede. Bisogna uscire, ha fatto bene l'Inghilterra, che con tutti i limiti che ha, di certo non gli manca orgoglio, dignità e palle.



Eh sì... gran popolo gli inglesi. Il fenomeno che hanno votato e che decide praticamente tutto ha detto loro: "preparatevi a salutare i vostri cari" e loro erano d'accordo. Il grandioso genio si è poi accorto della cappellata epocale e... indovina... gli inglesi erano di nuovo d'accordo. Mai visto un popolo più stupido altro che orgoglio e dignità!! Dove hai visto orgoglio e dignità? Sei stato penso l'unico al mondo ...
Preferisco tenermi Conte che anche oggi ha provato a farsi valere!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Marzo 2020)

Al di là dell'Europa e tutti i discorsi che si possono fare.

Vi chiedo solo una cosa, voi prestereste vagonate di soldi al governo italiano? Non all'Italia nazione, ma al governo italiano. 

Onestamente capisco che non vogliano darci i soldi se non a determinate condizioni, che poi sia un modo subdolo per affondarci è un di più che si aggiunge.

Anche se ci ricoprissero di miliardi totalmente regalati verrebbero comunque sprecati per le mance elettorali, aiuti a società mezze fallite e spese in appalti super gonfiati.

Non sono più in grado di sperare in miglioramenti, sarà che sto invecchiando


----------



## Zenos (27 Marzo 2020)

.


----------



## admin (27 Marzo 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Giuseppe Conte* dice *no *alla *bozza UE* per aiutare l'Italia nell'emergenza del *Coronavirus*, nonostante la rimozione dei riferimenti al MES. Tra le cose previste, al suo interno, dei metodi di finanziamento simili ai prestiti alla Grecia durante la loro crisi iniziata nel 2009.
> 
> Ma ciò non ha soddisfatto il premier che chiede "_strumenti di finanziamento innovativi_" e, perciò, ha dato 10 giorni all'UE per "_battere un colpo_". Il ministro degli esteri Luigi Di Maio, intervistato pochi minuti fa dal TG1, ha appoggiato in pieno la scelta di Conte.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## enigmistic02 (27 Marzo 2020)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Al di là dell'Europa e tutti i discorsi che si possono fare.
> 
> Vi chiedo solo una cosa, voi prestereste vagonate di soldi al governo italiano? Non all'Italia nazione, ma al governo italiano.
> 
> ...



Hai colto un punto importantissimo. All'estero lo sanno meglio di noi quanto il problema principale dell'Italia non sia l'evasione, ma la corruzione.



Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Eh sì... gran popolo gli inglesi. Il fenomeno che hanno votato e che decide praticamente tutto ha detto loro: "preparatevi a salutare i vostri cari" e loro erano d'accordo. Il grandioso genio si è poi accorto della cappellata epocale e... indovina... gli inglesi erano di nuovo d'accordo. Mai visto un popolo più stupido altro che orgoglio e dignità!! Dove hai visto orgoglio e dignità? Sei stato penso l'unico al mondo ...
> Preferisco tenermi Conte che anche oggi ha provato a farsi valere!


 grazie, davvero


----------



## Black (27 Marzo 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Giuseppe Conte* dice *no *alla *bozza UE* per aiutare l'Italia nell'emergenza del *Coronavirus*, nonostante la rimozione dei riferimenti al MES. Tra le cose previste, al suo interno, dei metodi di finanziamento simili ai prestiti alla Grecia durante la loro crisi iniziata nel 2009.
> 
> Ma ciò non ha soddisfatto il premier che chiede "_strumenti di finanziamento innovativi_" e, perciò, ha dato 10 giorni all'UE per "_battere un colpo_". Il ministro degli esteri Luigi Di Maio, intervistato pochi minuti fa dal TG1, ha appoggiato in pieno la scelta di Conte.
> 
> ...



maledetti tedeschi!! questa europa è ridicola. Farei un europa senza la germania da escludere e fare embargo ai loro prodotti.

Anche se non mi sta simpatico, devo dire bravo a Conte questa volta. Altri presidenti del consiglio si sarebbero messi a 90 con la germania


----------



## Isao (27 Marzo 2020)

Il NO della Germania agli EUROBOND in questo momento storico scopre le carte in maniera inequivocabile. 

Gli eurobond servirebbero per far accedere a tassi bassi quegli stati con spread alto (spread misurato rispetto alla Germania) come l'Italia. La Germania si rifiuta pur non perdendo di fatto nulla. Questi bond verrebbero collocati probabilmente allo stesso tasso a cui riesce ad accedere la Germania. Dunque il suo rifiuto è basato unicamente sul non voler perdere il suo vantaggio competitivo rispetto ad esempio all'Italia anche di fronte ad una crisi del genere. Questo è lo spirito europeo? A cosa diavolo serve questa Europa? Questo episodio per me è abbastanza per rompere qualsiasi patto/trattato. Concordo che sia meglio fare una battaglia interna piuttosto che ricorrere ad un'uscita dall'Europa in solitaria ma è necessario mettere a ferro e fuoco tutte le istituzioni europee e sospendere qualsiasi pagamento. Che sia l'Europa a cacciarci fuori dall'unione se hanno il coraggio o mettiamo una volta per tutte la Germania all'angolo.

Chiedo a chi ha più conoscenza di me di correggermi se ho sbagliato qualcosa.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Marzo 2020)

Isao ha scritto:


> Il NO della Germania agli EUROBOND in questo momento storico scopre le carte in maniera inequivocabile.
> 
> Gli eurobond servirebbero per far accedere a tassi bassi quegli stati con spread alto (spread misurato rispetto alla Germania) come l'Italia. La Germania si rifiuta pur non perdendo di fatto nulla. Questi bond verrebbero collocati probabilmente allo stesso tasso a cui riesce ad accedere la Germania. Dunque il suo rifiuto è basato unicamente sul non voler perdere il suo vantaggio competitivo rispetto ad esempio all'Italia anche di fronte ad una crisi del genere. Questo è lo spirito europeo? A cosa diavolo serve questa Europa? Questo episodio per me è abbastanza per rompere qualsiasi patto/trattato. Concordo che sia meglio fare una battaglia interna piuttosto che ricorrere ad un'uscita dall'Europa in solitaria ma è necessario mettere a ferro e fuoco tutte le istituzioni europee e sospendere qualsiasi pagamento. Che sia l'Europa a cacciarci fuori dall'unione se hanno il coraggio o mettiamo una volta per tutte la Germania all'angolo.
> 
> Chiedo a chi ha più conoscenza di me di correggermi se ho sbagliato qualcosa.


L'UE è SEMPRE stata un'associazione a delinquere volta a far primeggiare la Germania e accontentare gli altri paesi con mancette. Anzi, l'UE è semplicemente la Germania. Purtroppo, c'è ancora chi pensa alla favola europeahaahhah e, peggio, chiama chi è scettico nazzistiii e fascistiiiii.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Marzo 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Giuseppe Conte* dice *no *alla *bozza UE* per aiutare l'Italia nell'emergenza del *Coronavirus*, nonostante la rimozione dei riferimenti al MES. Tra le cose previste, al suo interno, dei metodi di finanziamento simili ai prestiti alla Grecia durante la loro crisi iniziata nel 2009.
> 
> Ma ciò non ha soddisfatto il premier che chiede "_strumenti di finanziamento innovativi_" e, perciò, ha dato 10 giorni all'UE per "_battere un colpo_". Il ministro degli esteri Luigi Di Maio, intervistato pochi minuti fa dal TG1, ha appoggiato in pieno la scelta di Conte.
> 
> ...



Se non si entra nell'ottica che vanno riscritte nuove regole è pure inutile sedersi al tavolo con queste iene.


----------



## Zetton (27 Marzo 2020)

Immaginate di avere un vicino di casa che spende tutto il suo stipendio in Rolex, Chanel e Ferrari. Un giorno arriva un ladro che gli porta via tutto, è stato sfortunato ma può capitare. A questo punto il vicino viene da voi a chiedervi dei soldi per ricomprare il Rolex e la Ferrari. Glieli dareste? Non credo proprio. 

Io comprendo bene le ragioni dei paesi nordici per non volere gli EuroBond, perchè di fatto è una situazione simile a quella che ho descritto qui sopra. Passerebbero dalla parte del torto solo se l'Italia fosse disposta a sistemare le schifezze retrograde che ci caratterizzano, leggi: evasione fiscale imperante, istruzione scadente, fanatismo religioso pubblico, bigottismo riguardo droge leggere e prostituzione.

E ci vorrebbe poco, ma mafia e Chiesa poi il Rolex come se lo comprano?


----------



## fabri47 (27 Marzo 2020)

Zetton ha scritto:


> Immaginate di avere un vicino di casa che spende tutto il suo stipendio in Rolex, Chanel e Ferrari. Un giorno arriva un ladro che gli porta via tutto, è stato sfortunato ma può capitare. A questo punto il vicino viene da voi a chiedervi dei soldi per ricomprare il Rolex e la Ferrari. Glieli dareste? Non credo proprio.
> 
> Io comprendo bene le ragioni dei paesi nordici per non volere gli EuroBond, perchè di fatto è una situazione simile a quella che ho descritto qui sopra. Passerebbero dalla parte del torto solo se l'Italia fosse disposta a sistemare le schifezze retrograde che ci caratterizzano, leggi: evasione fiscale imperante, istruzione scadente, fanatismo religioso pubblico, bigottismo riguardo droge leggere e prostituzione.


Ma allora l'UE a che serve? Se l'Italia è considerato un paese "ladro", che ci tengono a fare dentro? Però non siamo ladri, quando ci impongono le tasse, fornero ecc.


----------



## Zetton (27 Marzo 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma allora l'UE a che serve? Se l'Italia è considerato un paese "ladro", che ci tengono a fare dentro? Però non siamo ladri, quando ci impongono le tasse, fornero ecc.



Chi ha detto che l'Italia è un paese ladro? Non hai capito il paragone credo, l'Italia è il vicino spendaccione e la pandemia il ladro, che poteva essere anche qualsiasi altro imprevisto. Cioè: il coronavirus ha ingigantito un problema che già c'era ed era grosso prima.

Io dico solo che è difficile farsi ascoltare se hai il pancreas distrutto e chiedi soldi non per curarti ma per comprare altra birra. O per entrare in termini tecnici, pretendi la condivisione del debito pubblico (in toto o in parte) quando hai un rapporto debito/pil superiore al 100% e un governo ignorante. 

E' tempo per ognuno di assumersi le proprie responsabilità.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Marzo 2020)

Zetton ha scritto:


> Chi ha detto che l'Italia è un paese ladro? Non hai capito il paragone credo, l'Italia è il vicino spendaccione e la pandemia il ladro, che poteva essere anche qualsiasi altro imprevisto. Cioè: il coronavirus ha ingigantito un problema che già c'era ed era grosso prima.
> 
> Io dico solo che è difficile farsi ascoltare se hai il pancreas distrutto e chiedi soldi non per curarti ma per comprare altra birra. O per entrare in termini tecnici, pretendi la condivisione del debito pubblico (in toto o in parte) quando hai un rapporto debito/pil superiore al 100% e usi i soldi per *******.
> 
> E' tempo per ognuno di assumersi le proprie responsabilità.


Non hai risposto alla mia domanda. A che serve l'UE?


----------



## Isao (27 Marzo 2020)

Zetton ha scritto:


> Immaginate di avere un vicino di casa che spende tutto il suo stipendio in Rolex, Chanel e Ferrari. Un giorno arriva un ladro che gli porta via tutto, è stato sfortunato ma può capitare. A questo punto il vicino viene da voi a chiedervi dei soldi per ricomprare il Rolex e la Ferrari. Glieli dareste? Non credo proprio.
> 
> Io comprendo bene le ragioni dei paesi nordici per non volere gli EuroBond, perchè di fatto è una situazione simile a quella che ho descritto qui sopra. Passerebbero dalla parte del torto solo se l'Italia fosse disposta a sistemare le schifezze retrograde che ci caratterizzano, leggi: evasione fiscale imperante, istruzione scadente, fanatismo religioso pubblico, bigottismo riguardo droge leggere e prostituzione.
> 
> E ci vorrebbe poco, ma mafia e Chiesa poi il Rolex come se lo comprano?



Non vorrei sbagliare ma credo sia un pò diverso. Noi non stiamo chiedendo soldi al vicino (Germania). Noi stiamo chiedendo al condominio (Europa) di chiedere un prestito per tutto il condominio che SICURAMENTE ripagheremo e lo chiediamo al condominio (Europa) perché così il prestito avrà un tasso di interesse molto basso in considerazione del fatto che alcuni condomini (Germania) sono molto ricchi e nessuno ha paura di prestargli dei soldi.

Il nostro vicino (Germania) si rifiuta dicendo "io posso farmi dare un prestito da solo allo stesso tasso quindi non mi interessa" e lo fa perché non vuole aiutare gli altri condomini perché se loro vanno in crisi ci guadagnerà. Anni fa un condomino è andato in forte crisi (Grecia) e il condomino Germania gli ha prestato dei soldi imponendogli tassi da usuraio e ha pure acquistato tutte le sue "auto", "argenteria" e altro a pochi spiccioli. 

Se i condomini fossero furbi, caccerebbero via dal condominio la Germania. 

Aggiungo inoltre che il condomino Germania detta la linea da seguire in tutto il condominio imponendo che ogni condomino non possa ristrutturare la sua casa perché può spendere al massimo il 3% ogni anno. Così facendo le case dei vari condomini restano sempre del catapecchie con poca attrattività sul mercato mentre l'appartamento della Germania è sempre più appetibile grazie anche all'argenteria comprata a pochi spiccioli dai condomini in crisi.

Inoltre negli ultimi anni arrivano sempre più ospiti (migranti) nel condominio. L'appartamento al primo piano (Italia) è il primo punto di arrivo. Gli appartamenti ai piani superiori si rifiutano di prendere gli ospiti e obbligano il condomino del primo piano ad accoglierli tutti, identificarli, dargli da mangiare e così via. Alcune volte qualche ospite sale e ci sono 2 opzioni: se è poco istruito viene rimandato al primo piano altrimenti può salire quanti piani vuole. Per qualche mese il condomino del primo piano ha chiuso le sue porte a questi ospiti vista la mancanza di aiuti da parte degli altri condomini ma con qualche promessa da marinaio il condominio ha riaperto le porte del primo piano.


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Marzo 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> L'UE è SEMPRE stata un'associazione a delinquere volta a far primeggiare la Germania e accontentare gli altri paesi con mancette. Anzi, l'UE è semplicemente la Germania. Purtroppo, c'è ancora chi pensa alla favola europeahaahhah e, peggio, chiama chi è scettico nazzistiii e fascistiiiii.



Il solito generalismo gratuito. Io sono un convinto europeista, ma allo stesso tempo penso che debba il popolo decidere se restare o meno. Io sono d'accordo sul fatto che il sistema attuale non è sostenibile. Ci sono paesi che hanno l'Euro, paesi che non hanno l'Euro. Paesi con una economia forte e che bloccano qualsiasi possibilità di migliorare i paesi con una economia meno forte (In questo caso la Germania vs altri). Ci sono paesi che non ci azzeccano nulla con la cultura europea occidentale, parlo dei paesi dell'EST. Un club di 27 paesi con tantissime differenze economiche e politiche, che rende ancora tutto più difficili nel prendere decisioni buone per tutte. 

Le strade per me da percorrere sono tre.

- Si procede al federalismo vero e proprio con un governo centrale he prende le decisione per il bene di tutti gli stati. Niente più concezione di Italia o Germania. 

- Si procede alla rottura TOTALE. Si torna allo stato pre 45, in questo però non ci deve essere nessun trattato di libera circolazione o dogana, perchè altrimenti si rischia di tornare di nuovo al punto di partenza.

- Ogni paese fa un referendum, e si farà una unione Europeo che comprenderà i paesi dove i cittadini hanno detto si alla permanenza nell'Unione. In questo caso però si formi una sistema federale. Non ha senso dire "Sì voglio rimanere, ma voglio questo però non voglio quell'altro". E no, basta con questo modo di fare. O si accetta tutto oppure saluti.

Io, come ho detto, vorrei la prima ipotesi. Un governo centrale che guarda al bene di tutti. Niente più concezione di "Germania" o "Italia".. ma secondo me è troppo presto.

Una cosa è certa, il sistema ora va cambiato. Ma non ci devono essere vie di mezzo con un piede qui ed un piede là.. poi se l'Unione si sgretola allora pazienza. Ma non certo mi metterò ad accusare gli altri di fascisti.


----------



## Zetton (27 Marzo 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Non hai risposto alla mia domanda. A che serve l'UE?



Ti ho risposto, lo ripeto. L'UE non serve a finanziare le porcate italiane di oggi e degli ultimi 20/30 anni. 
Prima di puntare il dito, bisogna assumersi ognuno le proprie responsabilità allo stato attuale delle cose.



Isao ha scritto:


> Non vorrei sbagliare ma credo sia un pò diverso. Noi non stiamo chiedendo soldi al vicino (Germania). Noi stiamo chiedendo al condominio (Europa) di chiedere un prestito per tutto il condominio che SICURAMENTE ripagheremo e lo chiediamo al condominio (Europa) perché così il prestito avrà un tasso di interesse molto basso in considerazione del fatto che alcuni condomini (Germania) sono molto ricchi e nessuno ha paura di prestargli dei soldi.
> 
> Il nostro vicino (Germania) si rifiuta dicendo "io posso farmi dare un prestito da solo allo stesso tasso quindi non mi interessa" e lo fa perché non vuole aiutare gli altri condomini perché se loro vanno in crisi ci guadagnerà. Anni fa un condomino è andato in forte crisi (Grecia) e il condomino Germania gli ha prestato dei soldi imponendogli tassi da usuraio e ha pure acquistato tutte le sue "auto", "argenteria" e altro a pochi spiccioli.
> 
> ...



Il problema che vedo nel tuo discorso è che interpreti la questione come un film, con un "buono" e un "cattivo" polarizzanti, dove il cattivo passa dalla Germania ai migranti ed il buono è l'Italia (o la Grecia). Sono discorsi che i politici fanno alla folla e che non hanno nulla a che vedere con il mondo reale. *Nel mondo reale ci sono interessi, ogni parte ha degli interessi che non sono mai buoni o cattivi in toto e che spesso divergono, e tra due o più parti si trova un punto di incontro. * Mi permetto di evidenziarlo, spero converremo tutti che è così che funziona. Prova a vederla da questa prospettiva.

La questione Greca, che ha poco a che vedere con questa situazione che è molto più globale come spiego qui sotto, ha visto contrapposti gli interessi di alcuni paesi esposti, tra i quali la Germania ma anche l'Italia, alla Grecia che stava andando in default e aveva truccato a monte il bilancio. Bilancio truccato da prima di entrare nell'euro, come poteva la Germania essere responsabile? Puoi star sicuro che L'Europa si è mossa in fretta per propri interessi, ma così come la Grecia ha fatto i propri in passato. 
Il compromesso ragionevole è stato quello di aiuti in cambio di impegno e sacrificio. 

Tu parli di Germania a cui si contrappone l'Italia, in realtà stiamo parlando di tutto il blocco europeo con i conti a posto, di cui si fanno portavoce Olanda e Germania contrapposto al blocco con debito/pil in rosso o quasi, tra cui anche Francia e Spagna. Gli uni pagherebbero di più con un Eurobond e non li vogliono, gli altri pagherebbero di meno e li vogliono. Sono due posizioni legittime: vorresti dirmi che dall'altra parte saresti felice di metter mano al portafogli? 

E nota bene, anche se fosse una questione tra Italia e Germania sole non è assolutamente vero che una crisi per l'Italia arricchirebbe la Germania. Allo stato attuale delle cose non si parla di crisi ma di venire seppelliti, e se l'Italia va a fondo vanno a fondo anche gli altri stati europei allo stesso modo. 

Ma comunque, ripeto guardiamoci intorno. Nel mondo siamo uno dei paesi con la burocrazia più complessa, uno dei paesi con la più alta evasione, uno dei paesi più corrotti, uno dei paesi più ignoranti quando si parla di politica, economia e informatica. La religione anzichè rimanere nel privato è un evento pubblico, tanto che viene insegnata nelle scuole pubbliche. Potrei andare avanti per ore. 
E' colpa della Germania o nostra tutto questo? 

Intendiamoci non siamo i soli ad aver fatto porcate, anche se non capisco perchè puntare il dito contro i migranti: neanche io li voglio, li odio per certi versi, ma sono un problema marginale rispetto ad altri. Mi viene in mente ad esempio la fiscalità Olandese o Irlandese in barba a tutti. Io dico che prima di urlare all'Europa ladrona bisogna sistemare casa propria se si vuole avere credibilità, anche se è molto facile e comodo scaricare tutta la responsabilità agli altri.


----------



## Isao (27 Marzo 2020)

Zetton ha scritto:


> Ti ho risposto, lo ripeto. L'UE non serve a finanziare le porcate italiane di oggi e degli ultimi 20/30 anni.
> Prima di puntare il dito, bisogna assumersi ognuno le proprie responsabilità allo stato attuale delle cose.
> 
> 
> ...



L'utilizzo di un esempio porta ad una semplificazione ovvia. Per questo nel mio racconto ci sono i buoni e i cattivi. Convengo dunque con te.

Non sono convinto sul fatto che con gli eurobond Germania e Olanda pagherebbero di più. Credo che il tasso sarebbe molto simile a quello tedesco. Ma supponiamo che sia leggermente più alto dei tassi a cui accederebbero da soli, a cosa serve l'Europa? Siamo di fronte alla creazione di debito per un emergenza sanitaria che non dipende dagli errori del passato. Qui si parla di pagare il nuovo debito con eurobond e non di pagare tutto il debito storico così. Dunque non può reggere una narrazione in cui si intende far pagare all'Italia le sue contraddizioni interne.

Anche sulla crisi che non arricchirebbe la Germania sono in disaccordo. Non dobbiamo pensare ad un Italia distrutta che trascina la Germania. Pensa invece ad un Italia sull'orlo del baratro con una Germania pronta a sostenerla attraverso l'acquisto dei suoi asset. A questo punto è chiaro che la Germania ha molto da guadagnare. 

Condivido invece in pieno quanto affermi negli ultimi 2 paragrafi. L'Italia è allo sfascio e non è colpa della Germania. Questo però non giustifica nuove scelte scellerate o l'annessione alla Germania perché noi non siamo in grado. Anche sul discorso fiscalità, ti chiedo se veramente pensi che la Germania permetterebbe all'Italia di fare questo. Ciò è consentito solo a piccoli stati che non sono in grado di intaccare lo status della Germania.


----------



## Zetton (27 Marzo 2020)

Isao ha scritto:


> L'utilizzo di un esempio porta ad una semplificazione ovvia. Per questo nel mio racconto ci sono i buoni e i cattivi. Convengo dunque con te.
> 
> Non sono convinto sul fatto che con gli eurobond Germania e Olanda pagherebbero di più. Credo che il tasso sarebbe molto simile a quello tedesco. Ma supponiamo che sia leggermente più alto dei tassi a cui accederebbero da soli, a cosa serve l'Europa? Siamo di fronte alla creazione di debito per un emergenza sanitaria che non dipende dagli errori del passato. Qui si parla di pagare il nuovo debito con eurobond e non di pagare tutto il debito storico così. Dunque non può reggere una narrazione in cui si intende far pagare all'Italia le sue contraddizioni interne.
> 
> ...



E' vero che si parla di Eurobond solo per la parte corrente di debito, il punto è che dovrebbero potenzialmente mettere mano al loro portafoglio per lasciar fare debito ad uno stato che ha tutta una serie di problemi. Quanti di quei soldi finirebbero a mafie, raccomandati e amici vari? Quanti ne verrebbero utilizzati bene e quanti sprecati? E' un dubbio più che lecito il loro secondo me. 

Per il secondo punto rispetto il tuo punto di vista ma sono in disaccordo. Voglio dire, più che orlo del baratro qua si fallisce secondo me, aziende totalmente ferme in tutto il mondo per mesi è una situazione che nell'economia mondiale non si è mai vista, e non è solo l'Italia messa malissimo. 

Perchè pensi che la Germania non lo permetterebbe? Sono genuinamente curioso su questo.


----------



## Isao (27 Marzo 2020)

Zetton ha scritto:


> E' vero che si parla di Eurobond solo per la parte corrente di debito, il punto è che dovrebbero potenzialmente mettere mano al loro portafoglio per lasciar fare debito ad uno stato che ha tutta una serie di problemi. Quanti di quei soldi finirebbero a mafie, raccomandati e amici vari? Quanti ne verrebbero utilizzati bene e quanti sprecati? E' un dubbio più che lecito il loro secondo me.
> 
> Per il secondo punto rispetto il tuo punto di vista ma sono in disaccordo. Voglio dire, più che orlo del baratro qua si fallisce secondo me, aziende totalmente ferme in tutto il mondo per mesi è una situazione che nell'economia mondiale non si è mai vista, e non è solo l'Italia messa malissimo.
> 
> Perchè pensi che la Germania non lo permetterebbe? Sono genuinamente curioso su questo.



Tutto il nostro discorso dovrebbe basarsi su un numero: il tasso di interesse sul mercato degli eurobond. Questo tasso non sarà la media tra quello tedesco (circa 3%) e quello italiano (circa il 6%) ossia il 4,5% ma molto probabilmente sarà inferiore al 4% perché l'unione dei vari paesi avrebbe un effetto moltiplicatore che ridurrebbe il rischio di questi bond oltre la fredda media tra i vari tassi.

Se ci basiamo sulla mia ipotesi (che ha validità 0 perché non sono né un mago né un vero esperto), la Germania si ritroverebbe a pagare per il nuovo debito meno del 4% rispetto al 3% ottenibile in solitaria. Se sei all'interno di un unione di stati che si autoproclama solidale non dovrebbe essere un sacrificio così grande. L'Europa invece è un unione di stati che pensano solo a se stessi e quindi quei pochi interessi in più non sono accettabili per la Germania. 

Il punto dunque non è se la Germania fa bene o male (fa bene). Il punto è che non esiste l'Europa. O meglio, esiste solo quando i vantaggi economici sono a favore della Germania.

Sull'ultimo punto ti rispondo che la Germania ha molti interessi in Italia e molte delle sue fabbriche acquistano componentistica in Italia. Dunque non faranno fallire l'Italia e anzi acquisteranno ad esempio queste fabbriche per pochi euro. Siamo dei vassalli. Nulla di più. Anzi userò qualcosa di più forte: la Germania è la mafia e noi paghiamo il pizzo. Peccato che, proprio come con la mafia, non verremo "protetti" ma semplicemente usati.


----------



## wildfrank (27 Marzo 2020)

Isao ha scritto:


> Non vorrei sbagliare ma credo sia un pò diverso. Noi non stiamo chiedendo soldi al vicino (Germania). Noi stiamo chiedendo al condominio (Europa) di chiedere un prestito per tutto il condominio che SICURAMENTE ripagheremo e lo chiediamo al condominio (Europa) perché così il prestito avrà un tasso di interesse molto basso in considerazione del fatto che alcuni condomini (Germania) sono molto ricchi e nessuno ha paura di prestargli dei soldi.
> 
> Il nostro vicino (Germania) si rifiuta dicendo "io posso farmi dare un prestito da solo allo stesso tasso quindi non mi interessa" e lo fa perché non vuole aiutare gli altri condomini perché se loro vanno in crisi ci guadagnerà. Anni fa un condomino è andato in forte crisi (Grecia) e il condomino Germania gli ha prestato dei soldi imponendogli tassi da usuraio e ha pure acquistato tutte le sue "auto", "argenteria" e altro a pochi spiccioli.
> 
> ...



Complimenti sinceri per la qualità dell'insegnamento: in effetti usare similitudini e metafore é il modo migliore per inculcare concetti non facili da far digerire. Bravo!


----------



## mandraghe (27 Marzo 2020)

Io ai lobotomizzati pro UE porrei una semplice domanda: l’euro c'è da 20 anni, in questi due decenni la situazione in Italia è migliorata? 

Si o no. 

Sarei di curioso di sapere quanti risponderebbero si.


----------



## mandraghe (27 Marzo 2020)

Isao ha scritto:


> Non vorrei sbagliare ma credo sia un pò diverso. Noi non stiamo chiedendo soldi al vicino (Germania). Noi stiamo chiedendo al condominio (Europa) di chiedere un prestito per tutto il condominio che SICURAMENTE ripagheremo e lo chiediamo al condominio (Europa) perché così il prestito avrà un tasso di interesse molto basso in considerazione del fatto che alcuni condomini (Germania) sono molto ricchi e nessuno ha paura di prestargli dei soldi.
> 
> Il nostro vicino (Germania) si rifiuta dicendo "io posso farmi dare un prestito da solo allo stesso tasso quindi non mi interessa" e lo fa perché non vuole aiutare gli altri condomini perché se loro vanno in crisi ci guadagnerà. Anni fa un condomino è andato in forte crisi (Grecia) e il condomino Germania gli ha prestato dei soldi imponendogli tassi da usuraio e ha pure acquistato tutte le sue "auto", "argenteria" e altro a pochi spiccioli.
> 
> ...




Alla la tua corrosiva analisi aggiungo una postilla: chi ha eletto gli amministratori del condominio? In forza di quale investitura popolare questi amministratori vessano gli abitanti dei condomini, imponendogli tasse e facendo macelleria sociale? 

Eppure, da secoli, uno dei pilastri della democrazia moderna afferma: no taxation without representation. C’è qualche beota europeista che crede che l’ordinamento giuridico della UE rispetti questo glorioso e storico principio?


----------



## leviatano (27 Marzo 2020)

dico solo:

A ******* i popoli del nord, che quando costruivamo il colosseo, acquedotti e istituito il diritto, questi stavano nelle paludi a cacciare con le pelli addosso.
fuori dall'unione europea.


----------



## gabri65 (27 Marzo 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Io ai lobotomizzati pro UE porrei una semplice domanda: l’euro c'è da 20 anni, in questi due decenni la situazione in Italia è migliorata?
> 
> Si o no.
> 
> Sarei di curioso di sapere quanti risponderebbero si.



Solo chi ha vissuto attivamente gli anni '70 ed '80 (e che già erano di degrado politico, da certi punti di vista) sa come ci sentivamo.

Esistevano emozioni e pensieri che nessuno si sogna adesso. Se avevi un sogno lo potevi realizzare. Se volevi un lavoro lo trovavi. Se ti volevi divertire, c'era l'ambiente giusto.

Mi ritengo fortunato ad averli vissuti, e paradossalmente è stata una condanna, perché mai come adesso ne sento la mancanza. Darei la vita per rivivere anche solo pochi momenti di quel periodo, erano magici.

Questa UE (e chi la ti tifa) ci ha tolto molto di più che i soldi. Ci ha tolto la speranza, l'entusiasmo, la voglia di vivere.


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Marzo 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Io ai lobotomizzati pro UE porrei una semplice domanda: l’euro c'è da 20 anni, in questi due decenni la situazione in Italia è migliorata?
> 
> Si o no.
> 
> Sarei di curioso di sapere quanti risponderebbero si.



Sono un lobotomizzato (come dici te) pro EU. Alla tua domanda ti dico no, o meglio non vivo in Italia ma baso la mia risposta da quello che mi dicono. L'Euro ha portato benessere solo ad un paese - la Germania. Anche in Francia e Olanda mi dicono che si stava meglio prima con la moneta nazionale.


----------



## Isao (27 Marzo 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Alla la tua corrosiva analisi aggiungo una postilla: chi ha eletto gli amministratori del condominio? In forza di quale investitura popolare questi amministratori vessano gli abitanti dei condomini, imponendogli tasse e facendo macelleria sociale?
> 
> Eppure, da secoli, uno dei pilastri della democrazia moderna afferma: no taxation without representation. C’è qualche beota europeista che crede che l’ordinamento giuridico della UE rispetti questo glorioso e storico principio?



Non dimentichiamo che questo condominio, per volere di molti stati, non ha nemmeno un vero e proprio regolamento (costituzione).



Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sono un lobotomizzato (come dici te) pro EU. Alla tua domanda ti dico no, o meglio non vivo in Italia ma baso la mia risposta da quello che mi dicono. L'Euro ha portato benessere solo ad un paese - la Germania. Anche in Francia e Olanda mi dicono che si stava meglio prima con la moneta nazionale.



Forse dovremmo distinguere tra europeisti e unionisti. Da quel che dici ritengo tu sia un europeista come lo sono io. Noi vogliamo l'Europa ma non vogliamo questa Europa. Non vogliamo l'Europa succursale tedesca. Vogliamo l'Europa dei popoli. L'unione monetaria senza unione fiscale è un cancro che ucciderà questa unione. Speriamo che dalle ceneri rinasca il vero sogno europeo.


----------



## gabri65 (27 Marzo 2020)

Isao ha scritto:


> Non dimentichiamo che questo condominio, per volere di molti stati, non ha nemmeno un vero e proprio regolamento (costituzione).
> 
> 
> 
> Forse dovremmo distinguere tra europeisti e unionisti. Da quel che dici ritengo tu sia un europeista come lo sono io. Noi vogliamo l'Europa ma non vogliamo questa Europa. Non vogliamo l'Europa succursale tedesca. Vogliamo l'Europa dei popoli. L'unione monetaria senza unione fiscale è un cancro che ucciderà questa unione. Speriamo che dalle ceneri rinasca il vero sogno europeo.



L'unico vero scopo di questa Europa potrebbe essere quello di reggere l'urto economico di superpotenze come la Cina. Non mi sembra ci siano altre ragioni. Non avere guerre? Ma quali guerre, staremmo bene da più di cento anni se non ci fosse stata proprio la Germania e le sue influenze politiche.

L'unica cosa positiva di una unione europea potrebbe essere una certa scioltezza burocratica e la moneta unica, giusto per gli scambi finanziari.

Per il resto siamo troppo diversi in Europa, e con atteggiamenti e scopi troppo distanti. Paesi come la Svezia e come noi, non hanno nessuna voglia di competere per la supremazia, se ne vogliono stare in santa pace. Diverso il discorso per Germania e Francia, che da sempre si agitano nervosamente per ritornare ai fasti dell'impero coloniale e guerrafondaio.

Noi serviamo solo a riempirgli il fucile di munizioni, e come cestino dell'immondizia dove scaricare l'indesiderabile.


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Marzo 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Giuseppe Conte* dice *no *alla *bozza UE* per aiutare l'Italia nell'emergenza del *Coronavirus*, nonostante la rimozione dei riferimenti al MES. Tra le cose previste, al suo interno, dei metodi di finanziamento simili ai prestiti alla Grecia durante la loro crisi iniziata nel 2009.
> 
> Ma ciò non ha soddisfatto il premier che chiede "_strumenti di finanziamento innovativi_" e, perciò, ha dato 10 giorni all'UE per "_battere un colpo_". Il ministro degli esteri Luigi Di Maio, intervistato pochi minuti fa dal TG1, ha appoggiato in pieno la scelta di Conte.
> 
> ...



Al solito i nazisti olandesi (la feccia d'europa) tedeschi (l'altra feccia) e gli austriaci (la feccia di serie B) fanno blocco per incul4r€ gli altri


----------



## mandraghe (27 Marzo 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sono un lobotomizzato (come dici te) pro EU. Alla tua domanda ti dico no, o meglio non vivo in Italia ma baso la mia risposta da quello che mi dicono. L'Euro ha portato benessere solo ad un paese - la Germania. Anche in Francia e Olanda mi dicono che si stava meglio prima con la moneta nazionale.



Una precisazione: quando parlo di lobotomizzati pro-UE non mi riferisco a nessun utente di questo forum, non mi permetterei mai di bollare in questo modo chi contribuisce ad arricchire le discussioni. Se ho dato l'impressione di offendere o denigrare qualcuno mi scuso. Parlando di lobotomizzati mi riferisco soprattutto a politici, economisti, sociologi, personalità pubbliche, ecc. che accettano acriticamente qualsiasi decisione venga presa dalla UE anche se è palesemente sballata ed è contro gli interessi delgli stati o dell'Italia in particolare. Il caso Mes è emblematico del modo di (non) pensare di questi figuri.

Se come dici a favore di questa UE sono in pochi non si capisce davvero perché si continui a propagandarla ed a giustificare qualunque porcheria i boiardi dell'UE portino avanti. E' emblematico che basta un piccolo soffio di vento per far emergere le bugie e l'ipocrisia su cui si fonda questo aborto giuridico-economico chiamato UE. E' quindi evidente che essa non serve ai popoli, ai cittadini, ai piccoli stati o alle piccole regioni dell'Europa. Ma serve solo ad una ristretta casta di speculatori, alle grandi banche, ed in generale ai potentati economici che possono tranquillamente incrementare i loro guadagni, e pazienza, vedi caso Grecia, se questo significa affamare e stremare milioni di persone. 


Chiudo facendoti notare un fatto: per anni gli europeisti propagandavano l'UE con la frase: "con l'Euro staremo meglio ed avremo più benessere". Ora invece son passati alle minacce: "dobbiamo restare nell'euro perché altrimenti ci ridurremo (o ci ridurranno?) come la Grecia". Che bella cosa essere legati ad un ordinamento sovranazionale che se vuole può rovinarti in qualsiasi momento.


----------



## Raryof (27 Marzo 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Al solito i nazisti olandesi (la feccia d'europa) tedeschi (l'altra feccia) e gli austriaci (la feccia di serie B) fanno blocco per incul4r€ gli altri



Comunque c'è da dire una cosa, un'unione che cerca di mettere assieme culture e popoli totalmente differenti non aveva senso nemmeno 80 anni fa, ci sono popoli del nord e popoli del sud, completamente differenti soprattutto nella visione delle cose, della vita, in sostanza tutto. Parliamo lingue diverse, noi grosso modo siamo più vicini a paesi che hanno una lingua che deriva dal nostro stesso latino, le lingue romanze, quindi se avessimo un interesse di unirci per il bene comune dovremmo avere rapporti privilegiati solamente con Spagna, Portogallo e forse Romania (che per anni ha avuto un'immigrazione fortissima verso l'Italia costituendone buona parte del tessuto sociale), quindi in sostanza aiutarci tra di noi, fare i nostri interessi senza essere comandati da nessuno che sta al nord e ci dice quando prendere dentro i migranti e quando pagare, non so se potrebbe rientrare in gioco pure la Francia dove però vivono quasi 5 mln di "italiani".
Sbaglio o noi all'Europa abbiamo dato più di quello che abbiamo preso? ma che senso ha ormai? è palese che noi non abbiamo nessun tipo di vantaggio da questa unione, siamo distantissimi dalla mentalità nordica, distantissimi, possiamo anche uscirne come Europa ma da questa crisi ne dovremo uscire con altre convinzioni perché la germanicità del nord non ha mai comandato sulla latinità del sud, ad oggi pare fin troppo evidente questa incomprensione in una situazione di "bene comune" che viene meno e anzi, non esiste.


----------



## mandraghe (27 Marzo 2020)

Isao ha scritto:


> Non dimentichiamo che questo condominio, per volere di molti stati, non ha nemmeno un vero e proprio regolamento (costituzione).



Fosse solo l'assenza di un regolamento di base il problema. Il problema vero di questa UE è l'assenza di democrazia. A tutti i livelli: dai cittadini che non eleggono nessun membro che detiene il potere nella UE fino ad arrivare ai piccoli stati che devono soccombere agli stati più grandi e potenti non avendo nessuna regola o istituto che li protegga dagli abusi perpetrati a loro danno. 

Perché, ad esempio, non esiste nessun organo come il senato americano dove ogni stato, grande o piccolo, popoloso o meno, ha pari diritti verso gli altri potendo eleggere due senatori?

Oppure: perché il parlamento europeo non può proporre leggi e regolamenti ma solo dare (inutili) pareri? A che serve un organo elettivo che non può proporre leggi? Chi detiene veramente il potere legislativo ed esecutivo nella UE? Organi che non sono stati eletti da nessuno, ma nominati dopo estenuanti riunioni in cui a farla da padrone sono solo 2/3 stati, e spesso solo uno, alla volontà del quale ovviamente questi figuri si devono appiattire. 

Si potrebbe anche parlare di quella barzelletta che è la carica dell'alto rappresentante per la politica estera, oppure dei poteri limitati della BCE che invece di salvaguardare la stabilità degli stati ed i risparmi dei cittadini ottusamente deve invece salvaguardare solo ed esclusivamente la stabilità dell'euro, e pazienza se ci vanno di mezzo i risparmi, il lavoro, le cure mediche, gli ammortizzatori sociali, ecc. di milioni di cittadini. 

Oppure si potrebbe parlare dell'assurdità delle regole economiche che acriticamente devono essere rispettate sempre, perfino nei periodi di recessione o di crisi nera. Una roba talmente folle che dev'essere stata partorita da qualche mente sadica o sotto l'influenza di sostanze psicotrope.

Potrei andare avanti per ore e per pagine, ma mi fermo qua, spero solo di aver dimostrato quello che è in realtà l'UE: un organismo sovranazionale con al suo interno molti, moltissimi, aspetti totalitari ed antidemocratici.


----------



## Solo (27 Marzo 2020)

Come ho già scritto o la BCE compra tutto oppure si torna alla lira, tertium non datur.

La crisi economica in arrivo farà impallidire quella del 2008.

Pensate solo al turismo. Vale oltre il 10% del PIL e quest'anno quanto perderà di fatturato?

E poi c'è tutto il resto. 

La domanda vera è quanto dovrà salire il livello delle macerie prima di arrivare al redde rationem.

Per adesso siamo partiti male.

Chiaramente la tattica del nord Europa è far stringere il cappio intorno all'Italia per far sì che Conte ceda e venda il sedere al MES.

Conte purtroppo è inadeguato, se non proprio venduto, e temo che presto si piegherá a 90. Fosse un minimo sveglio sparerebbe fuori 50 miliardi a settimana di BTP che verrebbero comprati in larga parta dalla BCE e gli userebbe per misure serie di sostegno all'economia, altro che i 600 euro col click day.


----------



## mandraghe (27 Marzo 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Solo chi ha vissuto attivamente gli anni '70 ed '80 (e che già erano di degrado politico, da certi punti di vista) sa come ci sentivamo.
> 
> Esistevano emozioni e pensieri che nessuno si sogna adesso. Se avevi un sogno lo potevi realizzare. Se volevi un lavoro lo trovavi. Se ti volevi divertire, c'era l'ambiente giusto.
> 
> ...





Il tuo richiamo agli anni '70 e '80, mi permette di spiegare perché oggi l'Italia, che dal punto di vista della finanza pubblica, è un paese virtuoso corra costantemente il rischio di attacchi speculativi, mentre tale rischio non fosse presente in quei due decenni di spese pubbliche dissolute. 

Per farlo citerò il caso del Giappone. Questo paese con oltre il 240% di debito/pil ha il valore mondiale più alto di questo aggregato macroeconomico. Ebbene perché non fallisce? Perché non subisce attacchi speculativi? Perché nessuno gli invia gli sceriffi criminali del FMI? 

Principalmente per due motivi.

Anzitutto oltre il 90% di questo debito è detenuto da investitori nazionali (banche, assicurazioni, fondi pensione ecc.). Quindi diciamo che gli speculatori non hanno sufficiente massa critica per mettere in difficoltà la BoJ (Bank of Japan). Il debito italiano attualmente posseduto da investitori esteri supera invece il 35% una quota che permette atti di sciaccallaggio nei nostri confronti. Tornando al Giappone c'è da dire che i grandi investitori non rivendono questi titoli ma li mantengono, contentandosi anche di bassi guadagni nel lungo periodo evitando di alimentare quindi spirali speculative. Inoltre è evidente che con la manovra del tasso d'interesse la BoJ può controllare il rendimento (e quindi il valore) di questi titoli ed eventualmente sventare attacchi speculativi. 

Questo fatto non può più accadere in Italia: infatti, anche se gli italiani possedessero tutto il debito pubblico, sia i tassi di interesse che la quantità di moneta in circolazione non sono controllabili dallo stato italiano e da qui deriva il rischio di attacchi speculativi. Per dirla in parole povere: il debito pubblico italiano è denominato in una valuta straniera sulla quale la BdI (Banca d'Italia) non ha nessun potere di controllo. Ma questo non ditelo ai servi della UE, sia mai che aprano gli occhi.


L'altro fattore che evita il default del Giappone deriva dal fatto che la BoJ può agire da prestatore di ultima istanza, in pratica può acquistare titoli di stato stampando moneta. La BCE per statuto non può invece acquistare titoli di stato nel mercato primario, cioè direttamente dagli stati membri, ma solo da quello secondario. E' evidente che il rischio maggiore di questa regola è l'inflazione. Tuttavia, in Giappone si è verificato l'esatto opposto cioè inflazione bassa e addirittura periodi di deflazione. A noi sembra un controsenso: nonostante politiche monetarie espansive l'inflazione non cresce (come invece avveniva in Italia negli anni '70 e '80). Spiegare perché in Giappone l'inflazione non cresce è complicato. Quello che interessa è mettere l'accento sul fatto che, a differenza di quello che pensano i boiardi europei al soldo dei tedeschi, si possono fare politiche monetarie espansive pur controllando l'inflazione. Come ha dimostrato Draghi e la cosa non è andata giù agli unni berlinesi...


In Italia in quei due decenni avveniva più o meno lo stesso. Dopo il "divorzio" tra BdI e min del Tesoro furono le banche (pubbliche) ad acquistare i titoli di stato mantenendoli all'interno del paese evitando quindi attacchi speculativi. C'è da dire che l'inflazione alta di quei decenni spesso erodeva gli alti rendimenti dei titoli ma qui la storia sarebbe lunga. 


Ciò che voglio sottolineare è:

Non è vero che l'Italia rischia attacchi speculativi perché il debito pubblico è elevato. Questo è solo un fattore ma nemmeno il più importante.

L'Italia rischia tanto perché non ha nessun controllo né dei tassi d'interessi né della quantità di moneta che influisce sul rendimento dei titoli di stato. In pratica siamo nelle stessa situazione del '92 (quando ci fu l'attacco speculativo del "benefattore" Soros...) allora come oggi siamo agganciati ad una valuta straniera: allora era il Marco tedesco oggi è l'euro. Piaccia o meno ai cani europeisti (Letta, Monti & company) ma è così. 


Prima di terminare vi svelo un paio di cosette che i beoti europeisti si guardano bene dal rivelare.

1) Cercate su Google Cassa depositi e prestiti tedesca. Poi uno dopo queste porcherie crucche deve pure sentirsi europeo, deve innalzare grida di giubilo ad un'organizzazione a delinquere anti democratica dove vige un solo principio: il più prepotente, il più forte, ha diritto di buttarla in culo agli altri.

2) Ogni trattato o regola che crea un nuovo istituto della UE deve prima passare il vaglio....rullo di tamburi...della Corte costituzionale tedesca...perché?? Sarebbe come se una qualsiasi legge del governo federale americano prima di entrare in vigore dovesse passare il vaglio della corte della California...un'idea bizzarra e folle. Invece in magic euroland questo è tranquillamente accettato da tutti.. 

3) La Banca d'Italia è la quarta istituzione al mondo per riserve, dopo USA, Germania e FMI. E' evidente perché i caproni tedeschi quando qualcuno ha ventilato di usare una parte di queste riserve si sia pisciato addosso: se la banca d'Italia dovesse immettere sul mercato tonnellate d'oro tra i primi a soffrirne sarebbero proprio i crucchi. Ovviamente non accadrà, però stiano attenti perché se tirano troppo la corda, ci può essere qualche Sansone che decida di morire con tutti i filistei.

Un'ultima cosa: queste riserve di oro sono così distribuite: IL 44% circa sono in Italia, il 44% circa stanno negli USA, il 6% in Svizzera ed un altro 6% sta in Gran Bretagna. Come vedete non ci sono riserve italiane in nessun stato della UE. Evidentemente già da decenni in Italia c'era qualcuno che non si fidava dei nostri """""partner europei"""".


----------



## gabri65 (27 Marzo 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Il tuo richiamo agli anni '70 e '80, mi permette di spiegare perché oggi l'Italia, che dal punto di vista della finanza pubblica, è un paese virtuoso corra costantemente il rischio di attacchi speculativi, mentre tale rischio non fosse presente in quei due decenni di spese pubbliche dissolute.
> 
> Per farlo citerò il caso del Giappone. Questo paese con oltre il 240% di debito/pil ha il valore mondiale più alto di questo aggregato macroeconomico. Ebbene perché non fallisce? Perché non subisce attacchi speculativi? Perché nessuno gli invia gli sceriffi criminali del FMI?
> 
> ...



Niente da aggiungere. Spero che in molti leggano il tuo post, si documentino ed acquistino coscienza della fogna dove ci siamo andati a cacciare.


----------



## Ringhio8 (27 Marzo 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Il tuo richiamo agli anni '70 e '80, mi permette di spiegare perché oggi l'Italia, che dal punto di vista della finanza pubblica, è un paese virtuoso corra costantemente il rischio di attacchi speculativi, mentre tale rischio non fosse presente in quei due decenni di spese pubbliche dissolute.
> 
> Per farlo citerò il caso del Giappone. Questo paese con oltre il 240% di debito/pil ha il valore mondiale più alto di questo aggregato macroeconomico. Ebbene perché non fallisce? Perché non subisce attacchi speculativi? Perché nessuno gli invia gli sceriffi criminali del FMI?
> 
> ...



Lettura molto interessante, ti ringrazio per aver approfondito anche per i poveri ignoranti come me.


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Marzo 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Una precisazione: quando parlo di lobotomizzati pro-UE non mi riferisco a nessun utente di questo forum, non mi permetterei mai di bollare in questo modo chi contribuisce ad arricchire le discussioni. Se ho dato l'impressione di offendere o denigrare qualcuno mi scuso. Parlando di lobotomizzati mi riferisco soprattutto a politici, economisti, sociologi, personalità pubbliche, ecc. che accettano acriticamente qualsiasi decisione venga presa dalla UE anche se è palesemente sballata ed è contro gli interessi delgli stati o dell'Italia in particolare. Il caso Mes è emblematico del modo di (non) pensare di questi figuri.
> 
> Se come dici a favore di questa UE sono in pochi non si capisce davvero perché si continui a propagandarla ed a giustificare qualunque porcheria i boiardi dell'UE portino avanti. E' emblematico che basta un piccolo soffio di vento per far emergere le bugie e l'ipocrisia su cui si fonda questo aborto giuridico-economico chiamato UE. E' quindi evidente che essa non serve ai popoli, ai cittadini, ai piccoli stati o alle piccole regioni dell'Europa. Ma serve solo ad una ristretta casta di speculatori, alle grandi banche, ed in generale ai potentati economici che possono tranquillamente incrementare i loro guadagni, e pazienza, vedi caso Grecia, se questo significa affamare e stremare milioni di persone.
> 
> ...



Il sistema, come ho detto, ora come ora è insostenibile. O si passa ad un sistema federale oppure è inutile continuare con questo multilevel governance.

Si faccia un referendum per tutti i paesi EU, ed i cittadini decidano. Sistema federale (basta con questo "Io rimango ma voglio questo e non quell'altro) per quelli che votano si alla nuova EU. Invece chi vuole uscire esca e basta. 

In ogni caso, bisogna finirla con questo avere due piedi uno dentro uno fuori.


----------



## mandraghe (27 Marzo 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Niente da aggiungere. Spero che in molti leggano il tuo post, si documentino ed acquistino coscienza della fogna dove ci siamo andati a cacciare.





Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Lettura molto interessante, ti ringrazio per aver approfondito anche per i poveri ignoranti come me.



Vi ringrazio.

La cosa tragica è che quello che ho scritto è una piccolissima parte del malfunzionamento della UE. Ci sarebbe ad esempio da parlare dello stupido dirigismo sconomico che porta a regolamentare la forma, il colore e la lunghezza degli ortaggi, la politica agricola comune per decenni totalmente asservita agli interessi francesi, le sanzioni per chi sfora il vincolo di bilancio che non furono applicate a tedeschi e francesi, il principo di sussidiarietà totalmente ignorato ed inapplicato, il fatto che i dirigenti della BCE, per l'esercizio delle loro funzioni, non possano venire perseguiti dalla giustizia di nessun stato europeo ma solo dalla corte di giustizia europea, il demenziale e tassativo rispetto annuale del vincolo di bilancio, la burocratizzazione gigantesca che avvolge le decisioni prese dagli organi comunitari, la manzanza di trasparenza nelle nomine, ecc. ecc. 

Sinceramente a volte penso che l'unica cosa che a malapena funziona nell'UE sono le 4 libertà. Dico a malapena perché al minimo problema tutti gli stati ritornano a rinchiudersi nei loro confini.


----------



## mandraghe (27 Marzo 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il sistema, come ho detto, ora come ora è insostenibile. O si passa ad un sistema federale oppure è inutile continuare con questo multilevel governance.
> 
> Si faccia un referendum per tutti i paesi EU, ed i cittadini decidano. Sistema federale (basta con questo "Io rimango ma voglio questo e non quell'altro) per quelli che votano si alla nuova EU. Invece chi vuole uscire esca e basta.
> 
> In ogni caso, bisogna finirla con questo avere due piedi uno dentro uno fuori.




I tedeschi non lo permetteranno mai: non permetteranno mai che il voto di Malta valga quanto il loro. Ciò che invece accade negli USA dove le Hawaii hanno gli stessi diritti della California. 

Per capire la meschinità dei governanti europei cito ciò che è successo nell'incontro di ieri dove il ministro delle finanze olandese pretedeva di mettere sotto inchiesta quei paesi come la Spagna (e quindi l'Italia) che non avevano risorse per di bilancio per sostenere le spese dell'epidemia.Il tutto mentre da noi e in Spagna si accatastano bare...allucinante. Con personaggi come questo Hoekstra dove vogliamo andare? E questo è olandese, immagina quanto siano peggiori gli unni berlinesi.

Inoltre il punto è che l'uscita di uno stato come l'Italia o la Spagna porterebbe inevitabilmente al dissolvimento di tutto. La sciocchezza la facemmo nel '98 quando spinti dalle lusinghe dei tedeschi stupidamente accettammo di entrare da subito nell'euro. Ora uscirne è complicato. Attenzione: complicato, difficile, ma non impossibile.


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Marzo 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> I tedeschi non lo permetteranno mai: non permetteranno mai che il voto di Malta valga quanto il loro. Ciò che invece accade negli USA dove le Hawaii hanno gli stessi diritti della California.
> 
> Per capire la meschinità dei governanti europei cito ciò che è successo nell'incontro di ieri dove il ministro delle finanze olandese pretedeva di mettere sotto inchiesta quei paesi come la Spagna (e quindi l'Italia) che non avevano risorse per di bilancio per sostenere le spese dell'epidemia.Il tutto mentre da noi e in Spagna si accatastano bare...allucinante. Con personaggi come questo Hoekstra dove vogliamo andare? E questo è olandese, immagina quanto siano poeggiori gli unni berlinesi.
> 
> Inoltre il punto è che l'uscita di uno stato come l'Italia o la Spagna porterebbe inevitabilmente al dissolvimento di tutto. La sciocchezza la facemmo nel '98 quando spinti dalle lusinghe dei tedeschi stupidamente accettammo di entrare da subito nell'euro. Ora uscirne è complicato. Attenzione: complicato, difficile, ma non impossibile.



C'è un solo paese che ha il destino dell'Europa.. non è l'Italia e neppure la Germania. 

Si chiama FRANCIA. La Francia è l'unico paese che vive di rivoluzione, gli italiani non sono rivoluzionari ..se i francesi domani si svegliano e vogliono la fine dalla UE, allora incominceranno con le buone a quel punto o il presidente decide per il referendum oppure i francesi bruciano tutto.

Vediamo, secondo me per ora è tutto fermo. Bisognerà vedere la vera e prima eccezzione, ovvero il Regno Unito. Se UK tra 5 anni esce con le ossa rotte, allora credo proprio che la gente ci penserà due volte prima di uscire. Al contrario se le cose per la UK dovessero andare bene.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (27 Marzo 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Il tuo richiamo agli anni '70 e '80, mi permette di spiegare perché oggi l'Italia, che dal punto di vista della finanza pubblica, è un paese virtuoso corra costantemente il rischio di attacchi speculativi, mentre tale rischio non fosse presente in quei due decenni di spese pubbliche dissolute.
> 
> Per farlo citerò il caso del Giappone. Questo paese con oltre il 240% di debito/pil ha il valore mondiale più alto di questo aggregato macroeconomico. Ebbene perché non fallisce? Perché non subisce attacchi speculativi? Perché nessuno gli invia gli sceriffi criminali del FMI?
> 
> ...



Grazie di questa lettura, con te ho sempre trovato stimolante parlare di calcio, figuriamoci di questi argomenti. Io spero che siamo al punto di non ritorno. Che cioè questa catastrofe sia almeno utile a rivoltare l'UE come un calzino o altrimenti a troncarla una volta per tutte, non solo da parte dell'Italia ma anche da parte della Francia più gli altri paesi del sud Europa. 

E si badi che qui non è questione di essere di destra o di sinistra, nemmeno di essere europeisti o antieuropeisti. Anzi proprio chi come me crede a un'Europa vera e solidale dovrebbe per primo schifare questa sottospecie di dittatura tecnocratica, ormai all'apice della sua vergogna.


----------



## mandraghe (27 Marzo 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> C'è un solo paese che ha il destino dell'Europa.. non è l'Italia e neppure la Germania.
> 
> Si chiama FRANCIA. La Francia è l'unico paese che vive di rivoluzione, gli italiani non sono rivoluzionari ..se i francesi domani si svegliano e vogliono la fine dalla UE, allora incominceranno con le buone a quel punto o il presidente decide per il referendum oppure i francesi bruciano tutto.
> 
> Vediamo, secondo me per ora è tutto fermo. Bisognerà vedere la vera e prima eccezzione, ovvero il Regno Unito. Se UK tra 5 anni esce con le ossa rotte, allora credo proprio che la gente ci penserà due volte prima di uscire. Al contrario se le cose per la UK dovessero andare bene.




Bravo, hai centrato due punti fondamentali: i francesi sono un popolo che se lo stato, cioè un autorità superiore, va contro il popolo non ci pensa due volte a sovvertirlo. I tedeschi invece, per forma mentis, cultura, filosofia e tradizione sono sempre obbedienti senza porsi la domanda se ciò che promana dallo stato sia giusto o sbagliato. La legge dice questo è loro obbediscono. Quando i criminali nazisti per difendersi dicevano che obbedivano agli ordini, cioè alla legge, per noi sembravano scuse, invece per loro era una motivazione valida: la legge statale disponeva di ammazzare milioni di innocenti e loro obbedivano, senza alcuna riflessione morale.

Sulla Gran Bretagna condivido al 100%, gli europeisti devono augurarsi che le cose in UK vadano male, perché altrimenti nessuno stato vorrà più rimanere nell’UE.


----------



## mandraghe (27 Marzo 2020)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Grazie di questa lettura, con te ho sempre trovato stimolante parlare di calcio, figuriamoci di questi argomenti. Io spero che siamo al punto di non ritorno. Che cioè questa catastrofe sia almeno utile a rivoltare l'UE come un calzino o altrimenti a troncarla una volta per tutte, non solo da parte dell'Italia ma anche da parte della Francia più gli altri paesi del sud Europa.
> 
> E si badi che qui non è questione di essere di destra o di sinistra, nemmeno di essere europeisti o antieuropeisti. Anzi proprio chi come me crede a un'Europa vera e solidale dovrebbe per primo schifare questa sottospecie di dittatura tecnocratica, ormai all'apice della sua vergogna.




Per completare il quadro e sfatare la bugia di un debito pubblico insostenibile cito un dato che mi son scordato: il risparmio totale degli italiani ammonta ad oltre 10 mila miliardi, (dati bankitalia), uno dei più alti del mondo. 6300 mld è composto da case e terreni, 4400 mld sono invece i titoli finanziari detenuti. Ricordiamo che il pil italiano è circa 2000 mld e che il debito è circa 2400 mld. In pratica se si guarda ad alcuni aggregati macroeconomici che stupidamente le agenzie di rating non considerano, si nota che il debito italiano è ampiamente sostenibile. E se vogliamo considerare altri aspetti si dovrebbe contare il patrimonio artistico, pari al 20% del totale mondiale, oppure le bellezze naturali, che hanno entrambe valore incalcolabile. Allora perché passiamo per Lazzaroni? Semplice, perché così l’UE ci può imporre le sue misure economiche folli e ricattarci con la crisi del debito. Come dico l’UE così come è organizzata è un’organizzazione a delinquere nemica di alcuni stati, e soprattutto dei popoli europei. Invece della solidarietà, del rispetto dei popoli e del benessere dei cittadini europei i boiardi europei hanno portato avanti azioni criminali, anzi terroristiche, non mi viene altra parola per definirli. Il caso Grecia insegna.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (27 Marzo 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Per completare il quadro e sfatare la bugia di un debito pubblico insostenibile cito un dato che mi son scordato: il risparmio totale degli italiani ammonta ad oltre 10 mila miliardi, (dati bankitalia), uno dei più alti del mondo. 6300 mld è composto da case e terreni, 4400 mld sono invece i titoli finanziari detenuti. Ricordiamo che il pil italiano è circa 2000 mld e che il debito è circa 2400 mld. In pratica se si guarda ad alcuni aggregati macroeconomici che stupidamente le agenzie di rating non considerano, si nota che il debito italiano è ampiamente sostenibile. E se vogliamo considerare altri aspetti si dovrebbe contare il patrimonio artistico, pari al 20% del totale mondiale, oppure le bellezze naturali, che hanno entrambe valore incalcolabile. Allora perché passiamo per Lazzaroni? Semplice, perché così l’UE ci può imporre le sue misure economiche folli e ricattarci con la crisi del debito. Come dico l’UE così come è organizzata è un’organizzazione a delinquere nemica di alcuni stati, e soprattutto dei popoli europei. Invece della solidarietà, del rispetto dei popoli e del benessere dei cittadini europei i boiardi europei hanno portato avanti azioni criminali, anzi terroristiche, non mi viene altra parola per definirli. Il caso Grecia insegna.



Sai qual è la cosa che mi fa più impazzire? Che di fronte a cose come queste e soprattutto quelle che hai esposto nel post precedente non ci sia nessuno e dico nessuno in Italia che faccia realmente gli interessi del Paese in ambito UE. Sempre proni all'Europa e alla Germania.


----------



## gabri65 (27 Marzo 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Per completare il quadro e sfatare la bugia di un debito pubblico insostenibile cito un dato che mi son scordato: il risparmio totale degli italiani ammonta ad oltre 10 mila miliardi, (dati bankitalia), uno dei più alti del mondo. 6300 mld è composto da case e terreni, 4400 mld sono invece i titoli finanziari detenuti. Ricordiamo che il pil italiano è circa 2000 mld e che il debito è circa 2400 mld. In pratica se si guarda ad alcuni aggregati macroeconomici che stupidamente le agenzie di rating non considerano, si nota che il debito italiano è ampiamente sostenibile. E se vogliamo considerare altri aspetti si dovrebbe contare il patrimonio artistico, pari al 20% del totale mondiale, oppure le bellezze naturali, che hanno entrambe valore incalcolabile. Allora perché passiamo per Lazzaroni? Semplice, perché così l’UE ci può imporre le sue misure economiche folli e ricattarci con la crisi del debito. Come dico l’UE così come è organizzata è un’organizzazione a delinquere nemica di alcuni stati, e soprattutto dei popoli europei. Invece della solidarietà, del rispetto dei popoli e del benessere dei cittadini europei i boiardi europei hanno portato avanti azioni criminali, anzi terroristiche, non mi viene altra parola per definirli. Il caso Grecia insegna.



Parlando di fantasociopolitica, il motivo poi che sta alla base di queste manovre, è secondo me molto semplice.

Evidentemente, tutti, cercano di precorrere i tempi e farsi trovare pronti alle nuove sfide che il futuro ci riserverà.

Dopo la fine della WWII, si è visto come si sono formate le due superpotenze planetarie USA e Russia. A cui si sono aggiunte Giappone, Cina ed altri membri asiatici. Lo scacchiere sudamericano è un mondo a parte (proprietà degli USA), quello africano è un semplice serbatoio di risorse. mentre poi ci sono altre realtà che possono vivere a sé stante per svariate ragioni, come Australia e Gran Bretagna.

Ora, per fronteggiare lo strapotere, è evidente che, ad esempio, la Germania e la Francia devono poter acquisire controllo e risorse per sopravvivere. I francesi un po' meglio, ma i tedeschi, a parte l'industria pesante, non possono competere. Diventa necessario accaparrarsi l'industria ed il manifatturiero italiani, insieme alla sua storia, arte, cultura, eccellenze. Se puntassero solo sulle automobili, prima o poi verrebbero fagocitati, in elettronica non ci capiscono un cantzo e in nuove tecnologie ancora meno. Non hanno turismo, non hanno bei posti, non hanno niente.

Quindi mi sembra chiaro il piano di progressivo impoverimento del nostro paese per poi poter mettere mano a ciò che possediamo senza sforzo. Sanno benissimo che noi certe cose le sappiamo fare meglio di chiunque altro. Non potendo battagliare sulla quantità e sulla forza lavoro di cui dispongono i paesi orientali e le superpotenze, mirano sulla qualità.

Da soli non possono agire, e quindi quale miglior partner della Francia, che ci odia parimenti? In questa ottica risulta banale (e furba) l'uscita di UK, che tanto può contare sempre sul cameratismo con gli USA e le ennemila influenze del Commonwealth.

Noi siamo semplicemente la preda più appetibile, e più facilmente spartibile. Grazie anche e soprattutto ai nostri politicanti.


----------



## Ringhio8 (27 Marzo 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Per completare il quadro e sfatare la bugia di un debito pubblico insostenibile cito un dato che mi son scordato: il risparmio totale degli italiani ammonta ad oltre 10 mila miliardi, (dati bankitalia), uno dei più alti del mondo. 6300 mld è composto da case e terreni, 4400 mld sono invece i titoli finanziari detenuti. Ricordiamo che il pil italiano è circa 2000 mld e che il debito è circa 2400 mld. In pratica se si guarda ad alcuni aggregati macroeconomici che stupidamente le agenzie di rating non considerano, si nota che il debito italiano è ampiamente sostenibile. E se vogliamo considerare altri aspetti si dovrebbe contare il patrimonio artistico, pari al 20% del totale mondiale, oppure le bellezze naturali, che hanno entrambe valore incalcolabile. Allora perché passiamo per Lazzaroni? Semplice, perché così l’UE ci può imporre le sue misure economiche folli e ricattarci con la crisi del debito. Come dico l’UE così come è organizzata è un’organizzazione a delinquere nemica di alcuni stati, e soprattutto dei popoli europei. Invece della solidarietà, del rispetto dei popoli e del benessere dei cittadini europei i boiardi europei hanno portato avanti azioni criminali, anzi terroristiche, non mi viene altra parola per definirli. Il caso Grecia insegna.





gabri65 ha scritto:


> Parlando di fantasociopolitica, il motivo poi che sta alla base di queste manovre, è secondo me molto semplice.
> 
> Evidentemente, tutti, cercano di precorrere i tempi e farsi trovare pronti alle nuove sfide che il futuro ci riserverà.
> 
> ...



Sto imparando più cose leggendo questa discussione che in anni e anni di letture prese qua e la. Grazie ragazzi


----------



## gabri65 (27 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Sto imparando più cose leggendo questa discussione che in anni e anni di letture prese qua e la. Grazie ragazzi



Ma figurati. E parlo per me, sono solo considerazioni, altamente speculative e frutto di una mente, ma una sola. E' bene documentarsi, analizzare, riflettere con spirito critico e mettersi sempre in discussione.

Il punto chiave è alla fine molto banale, l'uomo è un animale sociale e amichevole, ma è anche spesso altamente competitivo e ha una innata tendenza al controllo dell'ambiente e al potere, con ogni mezzo disponibile.

Chiamalo istinto di conservazione, o come pare a te. Fatto sta che in un ambiente saturo di pressioni come la nostra civiltà attuale, è più facile che vengano fuori connotati negativi. Le antiche civiltà sudamericane che avevano raggiunto un certo equilibrio e vivevano in pace (nonostante i loro bravi difetti) ce le possiamo scordare. Da questi presupposti poi discendono, sempre a mio parere, tante conseguenze.


----------



## mandraghe (27 Marzo 2020)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Sai qual è la cosa che mi fa più impazzire? Che di fronte a cose come queste e soprattutto quelle che hai esposto nel post precedente non ci sia nessuno e dico nessuno in Italia che faccia realmente gli interessi del Paese in ambito UE. Sempre proni all'Europa e alla Germania.




È abbastanza evidente perché facciano così. Non è facile per gente come Prodi, Bonino, Gentiloni, e compagnia ragliante dire che per 20 anni hanno raccontato un sacco di [email protected] Che figura ci farebbero? Per cui vanno ai meeting europei essendo facilmente ricattabili. Gli altri leaders vedendoli deboli ed impossibilitati ad opporsi alle follie europeiste li costringono facilmente a dire di si, come potrebbero opporsi alle decisioni europee e poi andare a dire ai loro elettori che l’UE è un’organizzazione criminale? In un attimo perderebbero tutti i loro voti. Lo stesso accadde col comunismo: i leaders comunisti sapevano bene che in Russia c’era la fame, eppure pur di non perdere voti, poltrone e prebende varie per decenni nascosero la verità nuda e cruda ai loro elettori.

I leaders anti europeisti sono del pari ricattabili: i boiardi europeisti li costringono a seguire le loro follie: chi si oppone subirà conseguenze. Specie creando crisi debitorie, il famigerato spread. Che è quello che successe con Berlusconi che non volendo piegarsi alle follie europeiste venne fatto fuori, con la complicità del traditore Napolitano, e sostituito con Monti, un uomo scialbo, senza seguito che accettò le follie europeiste. Oppure si guardi in Francia dove, chissà in che modo oscuro e da chi, per fermare Le Pen hanno tirato fuori lo sconosciuto Macron. Che non si sa da dove sia uscito e per conto di chi operi. Di sicuro non per i francesi, che infatti se ne sono accorti e lo contestano da oltre un anno.


----------



## mandraghe (27 Marzo 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Parlando di fantasociopolitica, il motivo poi che sta alla base di queste manovre, è secondo me molto semplice.
> 
> Evidentemente, tutti, cercano di precorrere i tempi e farsi trovare pronti alle nuove sfide che il futuro ci riserverà.
> 
> ...



Ricordiamo cosa succedeva ai tempi della lira: quando la lira veniva svalutata i nostri prodotti diventavano super concorrenziali e mettevano in difficoltà soprattutto le aziende tedesche. Inoltre grazie al marco pesante i turisti tedeschi venivano più numerosi in Italia provocando paurosi travasi di moneta tedesca in Italia. 

Beh con l’euro i crucchi hanno risolto entrambi i problemi. Non a caso gli investimenti pubblici di ogni tipo, tecnologico, infrastrutturale, per ricerca e sviluppo ecc. vengono astrusamente conteggiati nel computo del 3% deficit/pil, in questo modo Francia e soprattutto Germania continuano a mantenere un vantaggio competitivo che in un’unione economica collettiva non dovrebbe esistere. Così le imprese italiane hanno meno infrastrutture per esportare, meno vantaggi tecnologici, ed in definitiva meno mercati per esportare.

Ma non è solo questo: da secoli francesi e tedeschi pensano di essere popoli predestinati a governare l’Europa essendo le nazioni, a loro dire, più civili ed avanzate tecnologicamente, culturalmente e, sebbene non lo ammatteranno mai, anche biologicamente. I risultati di questa Folle ideologia sono stati due secoli di guerre, prima e seconda guerra mondiale, milioni di morti ed in definitiva perdita del primato mondiale che la vecchia Europa aveva mantenuto per oltre 2500 anni. Per cercare di mantenere un minimo di potere, almeno in Europa, mangiarane e crucchi, si sono quindi inventati l’UE.


----------



## Igniorante (28 Marzo 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Giuseppe Conte* dice *no *alla *bozza UE* per aiutare l'Italia nell'emergenza del *Coronavirus*, nonostante la rimozione dei riferimenti al MES. Tra le cose previste, al suo interno, dei metodi di finanziamento simili ai prestiti alla Grecia durante la loro crisi iniziata nel 2009.
> 
> Ma ciò non ha soddisfatto il premier che chiede "_strumenti di finanziamento innovativi_" e, perciò, ha dato 10 giorni all'UE per "_battere un colpo_". Il ministro degli esteri Luigi Di Maio, intervistato pochi minuti fa dal TG1, ha appoggiato in pieno la scelta di Conte.
> 
> ...



Molto bene, BASTA piegarsi ai 90 con gli sporchi mangiacrauti, vogliono solo la nostra rovina.


----------



## Igniorante (28 Marzo 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Il tuo richiamo agli anni '70 e '80, mi permette di spiegare perché oggi l'Italia, che dal punto di vista della finanza pubblica, è un paese virtuoso corra costantemente il rischio di attacchi speculativi, mentre tale rischio non fosse presente in quei due decenni di spese pubbliche dissolute.
> 
> Per farlo citerò il caso del Giappone. Questo paese con oltre il 240% di debito/pil ha il valore mondiale più alto di questo aggregato macroeconomico. Ebbene perché non fallisce? Perché non subisce attacchi speculativi? Perché nessuno gli invia gli sceriffi criminali del FMI?
> 
> ...



Che spettacolo. 
Grazie per la lezione


----------



## Shmuk (28 Marzo 2020)

Se ci pongono degli ostacoli esiziali, come già si vedono, bisogna seriamente prendere in considerazione l'idea di uscire. Ad ogni modo, quanti si aspettano che lo Stato Italiano debba rifondere gran parte delle perdite delle più varie attività, debba dare redditi di cittadinanza universali alla danese e simili è uno sprovveduto e anche un ingiusto. L'Italia è una nazione in cui s'è scelto di fare che il convento fosse povero e i frati ricchi (ahimé in questi anni anche loro si sono impoveriti ma...), molta gente deve semplicemente mettere mano al portafogli privato e far fronte alla situazione da solo, tirando la cinghia pure.

La cosa più seria, più valida e più realistica che lo Stato potrà fare è quello di togliere lacci e lacciuoli, tagliare spesa pubblica improduttiva ed essere meno avido nel prossimo futuro, con qualche incentivo, certo che sì.


----------

